# Chicken Wing Questions (for Spoos)



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I feed the whole thing.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I always feed the entire wing. As a matter of fact there is nothing I can think of that I dont feed from a chicken


----------

